# Now available: Softproofing plug-in for Lightroom!



## Mark Sirota (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.lightroom-plugins.com/ProofIndex.php

[I haven't tried it yet; this isn't an endorsement.]


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks Mark! That's something I am definitely interested in trying out.


----------



## RawHope (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone ever try this plug-in? I just downloaded the trial but am a little hesitant to try it, I don't want to mess anything up with LR.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 22, 2010)

[quote author=RawHope link=topic=11355.msg76458#msg76458 date=1287783831]
Anyone ever try this plug-in? I just downloaded the trial but am a little hesitant to try it, I don't want to mess anything up with LR.
[/quote]

You might want to have a look at this thread, where Thunberg seems to have had some problems possibly related to that PlugIn (Disclaimer: No, I'm not saying they were  ). There's also a link into another forum where experiences have been discussed in that thread.

Beat


----------



## RawHope (Oct 24, 2010)

> You might want to have a look at this thread, where Thunberg seems to have had some problems possibly related to that PlugIn (Disclaimer: No, I'm not saying they were  ). There's also a link into another forum where experiences have been discussed in that thread.



Thanks. I just uninstalled the plugin on my Mac...I got scared of messing up LR. I have a question. I read on the luminous-landscape thread that someone who tried the plugin..."uninstalled it through Revo Uninstaller Pro, and replaced my LR catalog with my backup copy." How would I replace my LR catalog with a backup copy I have? I made one prior to installing the plugin yesterday.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 24, 2010)

Plenty of ways to do it, ranging from simply opening the backup catalog instead of the prime, up to the full 'belt and braces' replacement of the prime with the backup with catalog files renamed. 

If I was doing this, and my goal was to *permanently* replace my prime catalog with a backup I would proceed as follows (but bear in mind I'm in the Windows platform, so some things might not be quite the same on the Mac platform):

1. With Lightroom shut down I would rename my existing prime catalog (simply adding the word OLD at the front of the same would suffice).
2. Then I would go to the Backups sub-folder (in my case alongside my prime catalog), locate the dated sub-folder which contains the catalog backup, then copy and paste the catalog file into the same location as the (now-renamed) prime catalog.
3. Because the backup catalogs have the same name as its prime, no further action is required....I can then start Lightroom and everything should appear as normal.
4. Should anything go drastically wrong for some reason I would still have my original prime catalog, AND my original backup catalog to fall back on.

Simple as that really.....but there are of course other ways as well.

But are you sure you need to do any of that? Do you have any evidence that your catalog has actually been corrupted? You could always force another backup and tick the 'test integrity' box.


----------



## RawHope (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the steps Jim. I don't see any evidence of my catalog being corrupt, I honestly would rather not go through the above steps if I don't have to. I guess I just thought I should (just in case it did anything I couldn't see). I guess if it had corrupted it in some way, I would have noticed, correct?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 24, 2010)

To be honest, I've never experienced catalog corruption so I really couldn't say how long it might take to become evident. Generally speaking I would have thought it would usually be pretty obvious, though I suppose a more subtle form of corruption might take a while longer to be noticeable. 

What I would say, though, is that I've not heard that the initial problems with this plug-in cause such catalog corruption....so if there's nothing blatantly obvious with your existing catalog I would just carry on as normal. Just make sure you preserve the backup that you took just before installing the plug-in for a little while longer....just in case!


----------



## RawHope (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok, sounds good I'll just keep using the current catalog and keep that backup just in case.



> I've not heard that the initial problems with this plug-in cause such catalog corruption



Do you know people who actually use this plugin? I SO want to be able to use this instead of having to softproof in Photoshop. I'm so much more comfortable editing in Lightroom. I'm trying to make edits after softproofing in Photoshop and I just can't get it looking that great.


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 25, 2010)

It's so new that you can't yet rely on others' experience. Try it yourself.


----------

